# Long March | Unpacking U.S. Vape Mail Ban | RegWatch



## fbb1964 (31/3/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_stafford/long-march-unpacking-u-s-vape-mail-ban-regwatch/



*Long March | Unpacking U.S. Vape Mail Ban | RegWatch*
By
Brent Stafford
-
March 26, 2021
*The law banning the shipment of nicotine vaping products via the U.S. postal service is set to go into effect at the end of next month, leaving many consumers with limited options to secure the products they rely on to quit smoking.*

Joining us today on RegWatch to talk about the impact and politics behind the U.S. vape mail ban, and the overall outlook for vaping, in general, is Michelle Minton, senior fellow at the Competitive Enterprise Institute in Washington, D.C.

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released: March 26, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

This episode is supported by DEMAND VAPE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (4/4/21)

The real issue here are these US anti vaping bans and regulations are coming from both the Democrats and the Republicans in the US. Trump and Kamala Harris both did the USPS vape mail ban. Vapers are equally screwed with both the political parties in the US. All a direct result of Bloomberg’s massive anti vaping propoganda campaigns no doubt. He's the original architect behind it all.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-end-o...p-and-kamala-harris-kneecapped-vaping.t71866/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

